# Brute force 750 and 650 playin (gopro)



## btipsword1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Used the new gopro for the first time, and cobbled together a short, pretty uneventful video, but its my first go pro video non the less! Way more to come once it gets warm!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice vid I like it when there not edited up.I like the real deal stuff and you guys better get snorkels because the holes you go in will just get bigger not referring to the same ones lol.Nice 2012 too I just helped a buddy snorkel his turned out decent.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------

